# Doxa Sub750T Seahunters Carribean 45/250



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

My recent transaction went very smooth with Chronomister. A true gentleman with a lot of patience and understanding. 

Unfortunately, my package has never reached its destination :-( There is no way to track the package after both I and buyer had exhausted all possible means to find it. 

So, I consider it is stolen. If you guys see this Seahunters Caribbean (45/250) popps up anywhere, please be so kind and give us update. Thanks in advance. The package has additional SS ricebead bracelet and a brand new Doxa orange rubber strap. I am pretty torn about this lost more so than money :-(


----------



## snoballz (Jul 25, 2008)

That is really sad news! I hope it somehow turns up. I totally understand what you mean about not being the money... that's one collectible piece. :-(

b-)


----------



## frogonwheels (Jun 13, 2007)

Was there insurance on the package ? How was it sent ?


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

yes, it is fully insured. i will have to wait 30 days before i can file a claim :-(


----------

